# Sincity Seeds "SinMint"



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2013)

Well guys I hope this is the right place for this.I just got back from the Cannabis Cup in Denver, and was lucky enough to score some genetics while I was out there. I got a few different things from a couple breeders, but the one I'm most excited about is from Sincity seeds. I managed to get my hands on one of 4 packs of their new strain "Sinmint" which is, Girl Scout Cookies(forum cut) x Bluepower one of their other strains. It is supposed to be a medium flower time I believe 60-65 days, and taste like cookie dough, mint, and kush. I'm really stoked to get them because from everything I can tell these are NOT for sale anywhere yet. I just joined the sincity forum to try to get some insite into them, and it says over there they won't be releasing them until atleast summer when the testing is done. This makes me feel like I may be basically getting in on the testing so I'm gonna try to do so! The guys from Sincity seemed pretty cool at the cup so we'll see! 

If any of you have any info on this strain, or experiance with it or the parents please feel free to comment. I don't want this to turn into a debate about the Girl Scout cookies so don't bother. Hope you all are having a great night!

Peace TC


----------



## SimplySmokin (Apr 26, 2013)

No clue about nothin with this strain but sounds like a helluva bud. what say we meet back here after harvest and blaze it up.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2013)

Ya from the little I have dug up it seems like it should be super dank. I found one grow journal on it, but I couldn't see the pics without signing up for that forum and havn't gotten around to it. I'm gonna try to get in touch with sincity directly once my account gets approved perhaps they can shed a little light. The booth was so packed at the cup I couldn't really talk to them much.


----------



## xkushx (Apr 27, 2013)

my experience with the forum cut and s1's and crosses has been very frustrating. the gsc offspring vary so much. out of about 50 seeds only one has been anything worth keeping. i think alot of people have had success with certain strains. i hope you find something awesome!!


----------



## tampee (Apr 27, 2013)

I got $100 dollars that say's you won't find a pheno that looks, tastes, and smells like the original cut.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been eyeballing Sin City Seeds strains for a while now, but I just haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet. I normally go with feminized beans, since I only have a small amount of room to work with under my 400w. All of their strains look like some fire though. The only reason why I haven't bought any of their shit is because they are regs and they don't sell singles either. I really wish I could get my hands on some testers, but I am stuck with buying seeds on the internet through Attitude and some other seedbanks. Anyways I hope you get some fire ass phenos out of your pack. I will keep an eye out to see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 27, 2013)

I got $100 bet that you'll get something better than the GSC...Cookie dough flavor HAHA!
It's nothing special except the "cookie dough" flavor, nothing like OG kush potency.
If flavor got me stoned, then maybe I'd buy into the hype.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 27, 2013)

Everyone on this site acts like they are the only ones to smoke the real GSC...
Beside the flavor/smell/appearance, there is nothing special about it.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 27, 2013)

blue power is solid, but sin mints are still prerelease, so there isnt too much info about them. i think i remember them sayin there would be regs and femmes, and that both would be gsc x bp. i've seen some badass sin city grows. lucky you to get those mints. did you get them in the raffle sunday, or one of the crowd packs saturday? all i got from sin city was a hat, two shirts, and a pack of sour nightmare. lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2013)

tampee said:


> I got $100 dollars that say's you won't find a pheno that looks, tastes, and smells like the original cut.


Well I don't know that I will either, and thankfully I'm not one of those guys that spends tons of money and time chasing phenos. I have to agree with kindnug its just a flavor, once you get some dank ass weed it doesn't really get much danker the flavor, smell, and other aspects do. Am I proud to be the first person I know and prolly one of few in the mid west to have these genetics....yes, do I hope I get the cookie pheno since thats what these seeds are about.....yes, am I gonna be pissed if I don't......nope! I gave away half the pack to a few friends to spread the love so I'm not worried about it I'm sure it will still be dank have you seen any of the bluepower grows?



kindnug said:


> I got $100 bet that you'll get something better than the GSC...Cookie dough flavor HAHA!
> It's nothing special except the "cookie dough" flavor, nothing like OG kush potency.
> If flavor got me stoned, then maybe I'd buy into the hype.


I've never smoked GSC so it would be a novelty I'd say if my Sinmints had the Cookie flavor. I also got several of their other strains which included Nightmare OG, and Truepower OG, Powernap(which has me excited as well), and Galactic Jack. With any luck the I'll get some killer OG crosses out of those, and some tasty ass dank buds all the way around .



Clankie said:


> blue power is solid, but sin mints are still prerelease, so there isnt too much info about them. i think i remember them sayin there would be regs and femmes, and that both would be gsc x bp. i've seen some badass sin city grows. lucky you to get those mints. did you get them in the raffle sunday, or one of the crowd packs saturday? all i got from sin city was a hat, two shirts, and a pack of sour nightmare. lol.


I felt very lucky I scored them man. It sounds like you were there at the event so :highfive:. I scored mine on saturday, I had bought 2 raffle tickets and my buddy bought 2 so we were hoping to win something, but sadly not from the actual raflle. I'm over 6 feet tall so when they were tossing stuff to the crowd, I scored a tshirt, some medicated candy, and last but far from least one of the 4 Sinmints packs they tossed. My buddy scored one of the sweet hoodies they threw too. I didn't make it back by for the raffle sunday but one of the guys I went with did, I think he had gotten a ticket not sure. Dab city was pretty awesome I thought, this event was my first experiance with dabbing. I'll just say I bought a oil attachment for my bong while I was there! Seriously though the flavor that comes from the dabs is sooooo pure and clean. I heard they had sinmint dabs at the Sincity booth but must have missed them. 

Have you ran the bluepower? It sounds extremely dank in its self, so I figured with this cross no matter what the phenos turn out like I should get something killer. I havn't been able to find the breeder card for the sinmints since I got home(its gotta be somewhere in with all these business cards and pamphlets), but I'm 90% sure that the pack had a feminized logo on it. None of the other packs I got from Sincity had that logo on them except the Sinmints.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 27, 2013)

i asked them about that, but dab city + no food × 9 hours = fuzzy memory. i remember the dude saying that both the regs and fems were gsc x blue power, but i think he said that they were regs just in fem packs because thats what they had. def not 100% on that.

i swapped for some blue power recently that i liked a lot, from a guy who knows whats what, and i'd definitely run it. he said it put out like a mofo.


----------



## calicat (Apr 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well guys I hope this is the right place for this.I just got back from the Cannabis Cup in Denver, and was lucky enough to score some genetics while I was out there. I got a few different things from a couple breeders, but the one I'm most excited about is from Sincity seeds. I managed to get my hands on one of 4 packs of their new strain "Sinmint" which is, Girl Scout Cookies(forum cut) x Bluepower one of their other strains. It is supposed to be a medium flower time I believe 60-65 days, and taste like cookie dough, mint, and kush. I'm really stoked to get them because from everything I can tell these are NOT for sale anywhere yet. I just joined the sincity forum to try to get some insite into them, and it says over there they won't be releasing them until atleast summer when the testing is done. This makes me feel like I may be basically getting in on the testing so I'm gonna try to do so! The guys from Sincity seemed pretty cool at the cup so we'll see!
> 
> If any of you have any info on this strain, or experiance with it or the parents please feel free to comment. I don't want this to turn into a debate about the Girl Scout cookies so don't bother. Hope you all are having a great night!
> 
> Peace TC


The only thing I know about this strain is that nightmarecreature says they have legitimate dank strains. The genetics of the sinmints will be thin mint phenotype of gsc x blue power (f1..they have f2's on sale at single seed center of the blue power) ( blue power = double sour x master kush x white x blue moonshine). I tried a couple of times to email them when is the actual release of sinmints but they have not got back to me. I am anxious as well. Too lazy to go to bay area and pick up a clone at harborside oakland and plus I have seen some forum gsc growing locally and horrid yields. I opted to wait for sinmints or I believe clankie said Bodhi has some cookie projects in the future.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2013)

xkushx said:


> my experience with the forum cut and s1's and crosses has been very frustrating. the gsc offspring vary so much. out of about 50 seeds only one has been anything worth keeping. i think alot of people have had success with certain strains. i hope you find something awesome!!


Ah excellent so you've grown the forum cut? As I've said I havn't grown or even smoked the GSC, I'm from the midwest and those fancy Cali cuts don't make it out here. It sucks you've had such tough results. Where were the seeds you were using from? In what way did the forum cut frustrate you, you mean after trying to breed with it or while you were running it? Sorry for all the questions, I like to learn what I can about things I'm working with.


----------



## calicat (Apr 27, 2013)

kentuckyboy said:


> I have been eyeballing Sin City Seeds strains for a while now, but I just haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet. I normally go with feminized beans, since I only have a small amount of room to work with under my 400w. All of their strains look like some fire though. The only reason why I haven't bought any of their shit is because they are regs and they don't sell singles either. I really wish I could get my hands on some testers, but I am stuck with buying seeds on the internet through Attitude and some other seedbanks. Anyways I hope you get some fire ass phenos out of your pack. I will keep an eye out to see what happens. Good luck!


Single seed center sells alot of their strains as singles but they are regular.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok just went through my cup stuff, found the breeder cards I knew I had them. Looks like I have 3 of the Sinmints left there were 7 in the pack, but I gave a couple to some close friends to "pay it forward". If all but one of those guys gets a killer pheno I know I can get a cut so I'm not sweating it. I'm gonna toss these 3 beans in some water here in a minute and get them germing. Wish me luck guys. I'm debating about journaling these separately from my main grow journal where I talk about all my girls. It would be sweet to be a regular tester, this could be a good way to show my worth?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay SO Sin City Seeds Dont make Fems i know Because i test for them and i ve had the SinMints for a while now along with the Original Seed line up including BP,PP,BluePetrol,TPOG,SinMints all are dank Don from SinCity Seeds Knows his shit and has dank for sure im useing a SinMint Male in sum of my Breeding Projects now


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah excellent Hungreyman I was hoping you'd find this thread. I saw your post on the GSC thread about you testing the Sinmints and tried to PM you but your box was full. I'd love to here how your testing has gone with the Sinmints so far. If you've got any pics you could share that would be awesome so I can get some ideas what I'm looking for. Have you ran into many different phenos?


----------



## tampee (Apr 27, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I got $100 bet that you'll get something better than the GSC...Cookie dough flavor HAHA!
> It's nothing special except the "cookie dough" flavor, nothing like OG kush potency.
> If flavor got me stoned, then maybe I'd buy into the hype.


ya probably cookie dough flavored weed don't sound too appealing too me.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 28, 2013)

tampee said:


> ya probably cookie dough flavored weed don't sound too appealing too me.


i've had a couple different strains, usually indica doms, that had a real baked goods taste, my Point of No Return from Mandala tastes and smells like skunkberry muffins. i thought gsc was more of a mint. no cookies, just names after thin mints, which don't particularly taste like cookie dough.


----------



## xkushx (Apr 28, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ah excellent so you've grown the forum cut? As I've said I havn't grown or even smoked the GSC, I'm from the midwest and those fancy Cali cuts don't make it out here. It sucks you've had such tough results. Where were the seeds you were using from? In what way did the forum cut frustrate you, you mean after trying to breed with it or while you were running it? Sorry for all the questions, I like to learn what I can about things I'm working with.



yes, i have the forum and dhn platinum cuts as well as some ogkb s1's and i have a few bagseed from the real thin mint im saving for winter. the forum cut isnt frustrating, it doesnt need much nutrients and if you take care of it it rewards you very well. its the s1's and any breeding because the forum cut itself is a f1 poly hybrid meaning anytime you cross it even with itself it throws thousands of phenotypes .... and as you can guess they are rarely good


----------



## xkushx (Apr 28, 2013)

the forum cut itself is an s1 so the phenotype variations are going to be such a bitch you would have to fill a whole 10 light room / acre of land up with one gallon pots and flower foot tall test patches to find a single keeper. finding a keeper out of a forum s1 has been such a task. i have found one so far that i have kept and ive been testing a whole tray of seedlings each run for two years now


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I guess all I can hope for is the best since I don't have many seeds to play with. I'm not sure what designation the Sinmints have (ie. f1,f2 etc.), thats one of the things I hope to find out from Sincity once I get in touch with them. I joined their forum the other day and have been waiting ever since for the admin to activate my account. I've always wanted to do a bit of breeding some day, but I want to do it right so I haven't even began to toy with it. I don't have the space right now to do a large seed run, and I would need to take clones from each seed to save each pheno till they were all done. My current veg room is very limited on size, and with my current clones and mothers use it well. Hopefully I'll be able to buy my first house within the next 3 years at this point and then, hehe then I'll finish my rooms the way I want!!


----------



## Clankie (Apr 29, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well I guess all I can hope for is the best since I don't have many seeds to play with. I'm not sure what designation the Sinmints have (ie. f1,f2 etc.), thats one of the things I hope to find out from Sincity once I get in touch with them. I joined their forum the other day and have been waiting ever since for the admin to activate my account. I've always wanted to do a bit of breeding some day, but I want to do it right so I haven't even began to toy with it. I don't have the space right now to do a large seed run, and I would need to take clones from each seed to save each pheno till they were all done. My current veg room is very limited on size, and with my current clones and mothers use it well. Hopefully I'll be able to buy my first house within the next 3 years at this point and then, hehe then I'll finish my rooms the way I want!!


i talked with them for a bit on saturday about their selection process, i think they are legit. these aren't selfed beans, like a lot of whats going around, they were specifically created to find good, even enhanced, gsc representations. there will of course be other phenos, but thats why you have a pack, right?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

Thats what I was hoping to hear Clankie. I expect to get phenos and have no problem with that, but its nice to hear there is some chance at a good one, not a complete shot in the dark. I didn't actually get them in water yet to germ them, that should be this evening, then I'll get this ball rolling.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 29, 2013)

I will get pics up for you tomarrow as far as the Phenos i have i have 6 Females out of 10 3 of witch look almost identicle the othe 3 are Completly diffrent 2 Smells of High Pitched Andys Mints and Master Kush the Other Smells Like Chocolate Kush and the other 3 have a weird smell to them 1 smells like Bell Pepers? 2 smell a bit Fruityer i kept 1 male for breeding it is a Stud as well smells of Andymints and Chocolate and has Beautiful Branching and Node Spacing leaning more on the Sativa Hybrid. But any thing that has been crossed to the BluePower will be BOMB the BP is FIRE one of my favs for sure the TruePowerOG is 1st in my list now. but yea ill have those pics for you Thunder!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome man, I love what your tellin me, can't wait to see the pics for sure. I'm literally getting ready to pop these beans in some water right now! I'm also glad to see you really like the TruepowerOg cus I got that too . I'm prolly not gonna be popping any of those for a bit though.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey hey partner, I'll keep you posted on the one I pop.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like a plan stan!

My 3 Sinmints are in warm water hopefully will be cracked by tomorrow and ready to go in some peat pellets!


----------



## xkushx (Apr 29, 2013)

Clankie said:


> i talked with them for a bit on saturday about their selection process, i think they are legit. these aren't selfed beans, like a lot of whats going around, they were specifically created to find good, even enhanced, gsc representations. there will of course be other phenos, but thats why you have a pack, right?





you do know when you self a strain you have the best chance of finding that same phenotype in the s1 or s2 even s3's . if you used regular male instead of reversed of the same exact strain you get the exact same phenotypes as a selfed polination you just get males instead of all females. and you should reverse males to find the best one for breeding anyways... so why not just select the best females and reverse those phenotypes ?


----------



## Kite High (Apr 29, 2013)

Selfing and crosses with fem pollen is the only breeding I do...Keeps variations down

If you are so inclined
* ATTENTION!!! ALWAYS ORDER SEPARATELY FROM TWO DIFFERENT SOURCES!!! YOU HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED *
The following is a safe, inexpensive, and successful method for reversing the sex of female cannabis plants. Individual plant responses may vary based upon strain, but I can verify that this process is fully effective in stimulating profuse staminate flower production.

This process can be used to:
A: create new feminized seeds from solitary prize mothers that you currently have
B: create interesting feminized-seed hybrids from different prize strains that you currently have
C: create feminized seeds for optimum outdoor use
D: accelerate the "interview" phase of cultivation, in searching for interesting new clone-mothers
E: reduce total plant numbers- great for medical users with severe plant number restrictions
F: increase variety, by helping to create stable feminized seedlines to be used as an alternative to clones

At the bottom of this post are some specific details about the chemicals used, their safety, their cost, and where to get them.

It is important to educate yourself about cannabis breeding theory and technique prior to using a method like this one. Here is a link to Robert Clarke's "Marijuana Botany", which is a very good reference.

http://planetganja.net/Ebooks/Marijuana%20Botany.pdf

It is also important to use basic safety precautions when mixing and handling these chemicals, so read the safety data links provided. The risk is similar to mixing and handling chemical fertilizers, and similar handling procedures are sufficient.

Remember: nothing will ever replace good genetics, and some of your bounty should always go back towards the professional cannabis breeders out there... the ones who have worked for many generations to come up with their true-breeding F1 masterpieces. Support professional breeders by buying their seeds. Also, order from Heaven's Stairway. Not that they need a plug from me, but they are very professional and provide very fast service worldwide.

Preparation of STS:
First, a stock solution is made. It consists of two parts (A and B) that are initially mixed separately, then blended together. Part A is ALWAYS mixed into part B while stirring rapidly. Use distilled water; tap water may cause precipitates to form.

Wear gloves while mixing and using these chemicals, and mix and use in a properly ventilated area. A mask will prevent the breathing of any dust, which is caustic. STS is colorless and odorless, and poses minimal health risks if used as described here. (See material safety data sheet links below). Note that silver nitrate and STS can cause brown stains upon drying, so spray over newspaper and avoid spilling.

Part A: 0.5 gram silver nitrate stirred into 500ml distilled water
Part B: 2.5 grams sodium thiosulfate (anhydrous) stirred into 500ml distilled water

The silver nitrate dissolves within 15 seconds. The sodium thiosulfate takes 30-45 seconds to dissolve.

The silver nitrate solution (A) is then mixed into the sodium thiosulfate solution (B) while stirring rapidly. The resulting blend is stock silver thiosulfate solution (STS).

This stock solution is then diluted at a ratio of 1:9 to make a working solution. For example, 100ml of stock STS is added to 900ml of distilled water. This is then sprayed on select female plants.

Both the stock STS and the working solution should be refrigerated after use, as well as the powdered chemicals, to avoid activity loss. Excess working solution can be safely poured down the drain after use (with ample running water) with negligible environmental impact. It's pretty cheap.

Each liter of stock STS will make ten 1-liter batches of working solution of STS. With the minimum amount of base chemicals ordered from Photographer's Formulary (see link below), this means that each 1-liter bottle of working solution STS costs less than 9 cents, and can treat 15-20 mid-sized plants. That's 200 1-liter batches of STS for $18. Note that the distilled water costs far more than the chemicals.

Application:
The STS working solution is sprayed on select female plants until runoff. Do the spraying over newspaper in a separate area from the flower room. You probably won't smell anything, but ventilate anyway. You now have what I call a "F>M plant"; a female plant that will produce male flowers.

After the F>M plant dries move it into 12/12 immediately. This is usually done three to four weeks prior to the date that the target (to be pollinated) plants will be ready to pollinate. Response times may vary slightly depending upon the strain. More specific times can be determined by trial with your own individual strains. In my trials it took 26 days for the first pollen. 30-35 days seems optimum for planning purposes.

So, assuming that a target plant needs 3-4 weeks to produce fully mature seeds, a strain that takes 8 weeks to mature should be moved into flower at about the same time as the female>male plant. A target plant that finishes flowering in 6 weeks needs to be moved into flower later (10 days or so) so that it doesn't finish before the seeds can fully mature.

A seeded individual branch can be left to mature on a plant for a bit longer, while harvesting the other seedless buds if they finish first. Just leave enough leaves on for the plant for it to stay healthy.

Effects:
Within days I noticed a yellowing of the leaves on the F>M plants. This effect persisted for two weeks or so; after this they became green again, except for a few of the larger fans. The plants otherwise seemed healthy. No burning was observed. Growth stopped dead for the first ten days, and then resumed slowly. No stretch was ever seen. After two weeks the F>M plants were obviously forming male flower clusters. Not just a few clusters of balls, but complete male flower tops. One plant still formed some pistillate flowers, but overall it was predominantly male.

It is strange indeed to see an old girlfriend that you know like the back of your hand go through a sex change. I'll admit that things were awkward between us at first.

When the F>M plants look like they may soon open and release pollen, ( 3-1/2 to 4 weeks) move them from the main flower room into another unventilated room or closet with lighting on a 12/12 timer. Don't worry too much about watts per square foot; it will only be temporary.

When the pollen flies, move your target plants into the closet and pollinate.

A more controlled approach is to isolate the F>M plants in a third remote closet (no light is necessary in this one, as they are releasing pollen now and are nearly finished anyway). In this remote other closet the pollen is very carefully collected in a plastic produce bag or newspaper sleeve and then brought back to the lighted closet, where the target plants are now located. If this is done, be careful to not mix pollen types by letting the F>Ms dust each other. Avoid movement, or use yet another closet.

Take special care to not let pollen gather on the outside of this bag- a static charge is sometimes present. Drop small open clusters of blooms inside and then close the bag at the mouth and shake. Important: next, step outside and slowly release the excess air from the bag, collapsing it completely, so that pollen doesn't get released accidently. Point downwind; don't let it get on your hands or clothes.

This collapsed pollinated bag is now very carefully slipped over only one branch and is then tied off tightly at the mouth around the branch stem with a twist tie or tape, sealing the pollen inside. Let the bag inflate slightly with air again before sealing it off, so the branch can breathe. This technique keeps the entire plant from seeding. Agitate the bag a bit after tying it off to distribute the pollen. Don't forget to label the branch so you know which seeds are which. Other branches on this same plant can be hit with different pollen sources.

If no lighted closet is available, the plant can be moved back into the main room, but- be very carefulollen is sneaky. After 4-5 days, the bag is gently removed and the plant completes it's flowering cycle.

Yet another method has worked well for me. I position the target plants in a non-ventilated lighted closet, and then I collect pollen on a piece of mirror or glass. This is then carefully applied to the pistils of one pre-labeled branch by using a very fine watercolor paintbrush. Care is taken to not agitate the branch or the pollen. No sneezing. The plant needs to be in place first; moving it after pollination can shake pollen free and blow this technique.

Regardless of technique, at completion you will have feminized seeds. Let them dry for 2-4 weeks.

About the chemicals:
Silver nitrate is a white crystalline light-sensitive chemical that is commonly used in photography. It is also used in babies' eyes at birth to prevent blindness. It can cause mild skin irritation, and it stains brown. Avoid breathing. I didn't notice any smell or fumes, but ventilation is recommended. Be sure to wash the spray bottle well before you use it elsewhere; better yet: devote a bottle to STS use. A half gram is a surprisingly small amount; it would fit inside a gel capsule.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

.preparation of silver thiosulfate (sts) solution

silver thiosulfate (sts) is commonly used to block the action of ethylene in plant cell cultures. Ethylene is a hormone that is present in the gaseous state. Ethylene increases during senescence and ripening, and has been shown to increase in plant cell cultures due to wounding or the presence of auxins. Silver nitrate may be used alone to block the action of ethylene but it is not transported as well as sts thus is seldom used alone.

Prepare a 0.1 m sodium thiosulfate (sts) stock solution by dissolving 1.58 g of sodium thiosulfate (product no. S 620) into 100 ml of water. Prepare a 0.1 m silver nitrate stock solution by dissolving 1.7 g of silver nitrate (product no. S 169) into 100 ml of water. Store the stock solution in the dark until needed to prepare the sts.

The sts solution is prepared with a molar ratio between silver and thiosulfate of 1:4, respectively. Nearly all of the silver present in the solution is in the form of [ag (s2o3)2]3-, the active complex for ethylene effect inhibition.
Prepare a 0.02 m sts by slowly pouring 20 ml of 0.1 m silver nitrate stock solution into 80 ml of 0.1 m sodium thiosulfate stock solution. The sts can be stored in the refrigerator for up to a month. However, preparation of the sts just prior to use is recommended.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________









*A SIMPLE SAFE AND INEXPENSIVE FEMMING METHOD*

LINKS TO THE CHEMICALS:

sodium thiosulfate

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/124109-REG/Photographers_Formulary_10_1370_1LB_Sodium_Thiosulfate_Anhydrous.html

Silver Nitrate

http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Silver-Nitrate-10g-P6503.aspx


* ATTENTION!!! ALWAYS ORDER SEPARATELY FROM TWO DIFFERENT SOURCES!!! YOU HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED *


----------



## xkushx (Apr 29, 2013)

cs solution is the best way i have found


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2013)

Great info there Kite thanks. This is something I've been considering as I've been collecting better genetics. I also know a guy who sells high grade CS solution he makes.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 30, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Great info there Kite thanks. This is something I've been considering as I've been collecting better genetics. I also know a guy who sells high grade CS solution he makes.


STS is simpler, less spraying and more dependable.


----------



## Malacath (Apr 30, 2013)

He'll yeah dude good luck with your grow!!l...I got some bomb ass strains that I know exactly how their gunna turn out, but the surprise of growing something for the first time and experimenting and seeing what you get is exciting. I'm currently growing 4 sensi seeds Hindu Kush regulars and if I get some males I'm going to to some experiments and breed with it. I'm thinking of pollinating my Rockstar OG kush cut and the GSC at a separate location designated for breeding And doing further experiments with the offspring and the offspring off the offspring. I've also had this bottle of Tiresias mist for a couple months and I'm also planning on making some GSC fem seeds. I'll definitely be giving these away to lots of peeps to try out as long as they come through with a cutting.... Oh and I forgot to take a pic of my GSC today for ya they are like 4 weeks in.....


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2013)

That sounds awesome Malacath should be some dank phenos that come out of some crosses like those. My main grow is growing great right now actually, so we'll hope this little side project does too!

I don't doubt you at all Kite, was just commenting about the CS cus I thought of it.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Great info there Kite thanks. This is something I've been considering as I've been collecting better genetics. I also know a guy who sells high grade CS solution he makes.


Hey bro.. don't know if you know it or not, I'm sure you do, blue power is in fact half (sour dubble x master kush) aka power... 

Here's a site of sommeone else doing/or has already tested the strain your running. http://forum.seeddepot.nl/archive/
index.php/t-2191.html 

I believe there's also a few others running/testing Sinmint aswell. 
Again, didn't know if you had seen this, just thought I would provide you with the info bro..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2013)

I appreciate the info man. I had found a test journal on greenpassion but there wasn't really any info about them, just photo updates which I couldn't see without joining. I had also come across he journal you linked, but kinda same deal not really much said about the plant, and I couldn't see the pics. This is one reason I want to get in touch with Sincity I think I could do a great job reviewing/testing genetics. I feel I run a nice journal, and have enough experience under my belt too. I'm in the midwest/eastcoast and we don't get alot of the west coast strains very often either so I think it would be fun to spread the love.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I appreciate the info man. I had found a test journal on greenpassion but there wasn't really any info about them, just photo updates which I couldn't see without joining. I had also come across he journal you linked, but kinda same deal not really much said about the plant, and I couldn't see the pics. This is one reason I want to get in touch with Sincity I think I could do a great job reviewing/testing genetics. I feel I run a nice journal, and have enough experience under my belt too. I'm in the midwest/eastcoast and we don't get alot of the west coast strains very often either so I think it would be fun to spread the love.




I to am on the eastcoast myself! And your right on about not getting a lot of "westcoast" strains out this/our way!! I have been breeding/crossing strains for a good while now, and helped/watched my Dad do a ton of it!! And I am getting ready to do a strain, to hopefully bring it back from near extinction!! I would name the strain, but I know I would have a inbox FULL asking if I would sale/trade etc! Lol..  so I hope that when I do run this particular strain, I can infact bring it back, and I WILL make sure that everyone has it in there collection!!  Good luck with your though bro.. I will keep an eye on it.. Your friend,Dank...


----------



## Malacath (Apr 30, 2013)

Just took some pics of the GSC Bay Area Cut, these pics are from the right side of my room. 











sorry about the pics, i wanted to take em when the lights start to come on but i spaced it....stonerrrr. the GSC is not a huge stretcher like the OG. she has wider purple leaves that are just super thick and reach for the lights.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, I like the GSC myself. But I would rather grow ATF myself! Lol..  
But yours is looking good bro, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

Looks real nice man, thanks for the pics. The GSC seems to have a real nice leaf shape, and they definitely look healthy and happy man props!

So the Sinmints were cracked with some little tails when I checked the water last night. I stuck them all in some peat pellets and they are sitting in a nice warm spot. With any luck I'll have a few nice new plants pretty quickly here.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 13, 2013)

So bro, how are the girls doing?? I didn't check the previous pg's or anything, have you got around to posting a pic of them yet? Sorry if you already have..  just takes a long time to load these pg's at times. Anyways, I will pop in & out to keep an eye on them.. hope all is well your way bro. Oh & to let you know, where still on with what I had going on on my thread! Just was going to keep it more so on the dl, and then take the "other" to pm if we have a winner.. I believe that may work out somewhat better..  well boss I will hollar at you in a day or so.. your friend, Dank.


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2013)

I actually have sadness to report. None of the 3 seeds sprouted I left them alone till a earlier this week, and nothing was happening so I squeezed the peat a little to try to get a look at the root. Well the small tap roots on all of them were dead, the only thing I can think is I had my pellets a bit to wet. I forgot to update this thread with the info I told everyone in my journal. The good news is when they didn't come up, I germed 3 power nap seeds, and they all came up already, and last night I soaked some herijuana beans, and some extrema beans that will be going in peat in couple hours when my lights come on. 

I did get word from SinCity Seeds that they are sending me out some tester beans as well. I'm not sure what strain or cross they are sending but I'm sure it will be dank! In the mean time my Sinmints project is on hold until either of my buddies I gave beans to gets those going and I get my cut, or the beans go on sale and we all buy them!


----------



## HungryMan420 (May 13, 2013)

Ill post up new pics of my sinmints i have 2 phenos!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 13, 2013)

dude, you said that about 2-3 pages ago. i don't think anyone is waiting, so don't waste your time.


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> dude, you said that about 2-3 pages ago. i don't think anyone is waiting, so don't waste your time.


As a matter of fact I would love to see the pics! I wasn't holding my breath because he said it before, but I would lvoe to get to see more of these plants. There is a test grow of it over on SinCitySeeds forum, but the guy had a mite problem I guess and well the plants turned out rough, he also hasn't said anything about the phenos or smells at all in the whole journal. So I'd really like to see and hear about hungerymans if he does decide to post.


----------



## Turm (May 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> As a matter of fact I would love to see the pics! I wasn't holding my breath because he said it before, but I would lvoe to get to see more of these plants. There is a test grow of it over on SinCitySeeds forum, but the guy had a mite problem I guess and well the plants turned out rough, he also hasn't said anything about the phenos or smells at all in the whole journal. So I'd really like to see and hear about hungerymans if he does decide to post.


I talked to an official rep of Sin City asking when more of sin mint would be ready to purchase, he responded..

"[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]The SinMints will be featured in the Tudes June Promo. I sent the seeds out today"[/FONT]

So just keep checking!


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2013)

I'm glad he shared that with you, I wish he had said something to me last week when I talked to him. I just got my testers from them today, and as it happens I'll be running "platinum delight" a Platinum GSC x bluepower(F) cross now, I'll be journaling it on my thread in my Sig and the SinCIty Forum. I will be snagging some of those mints as soon as I can though cus that flavor sounds very appealing to me. They also sent me "Sin's OG" which is Kosher kush x bluepower (F), which should also be some dank for sure I think. Thanks for sharing though for real.


----------



## Turm (May 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm glad he shared that with you, I wish he had said something to me last week when I talked to him. I just got my testers from them today, and as it happens I'll be running "platinum delight" a Platinum GSC x bluepower(F) cross now, I'll be journaling it on my thread in my Sig and the SinCIty Forum. I will be snagging some of those mints as soon as I can though cus that flavor sounds very appealing to me. They also sent me "Sin's OG" which is Kosher kush x bluepower (F), which should also be some dank for sure I think. Thanks for sharing though for real.


How do you manage to get freebies? Thats awesome though, but yeah it took them a bit to get back to me, happy they did though. Def will be watching your grow, glad I could help.


----------



## jessica d (May 14, 2013)

lol hungry for pics cat. hope u have better luck finding a mom


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2013)

Hey Jessica most of my pics go to my main thread. Since I'm not actually getting to run the Sinmints yet, I'm not planning on really journaling in this thread. I'd love too have you swing by the main journal and see how things are going. There is recent pics of the harvest I just took down about 2 pages from the end.

As far as getting "freebies" I got them because I have been talking to SCS about testing for them. I've been growing for over 8 years, and have had an active web presence since 2008 with efficient journal keeping. When I first asked about testing for them he told me he literally gets 3-5 emails and phone calls a day asking to test for them. He said typically that people are just looking for "freebies". I showed him my journal which I've been keeping since 08 with pretty much all my grow info since then in it, and talked to him for a few days. I suppose he realized that I am serious about my plants, and not just some shmo wanting some beans( I'm not calling anyone in-particular a shmo).


----------



## Turm (May 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey Jessica most of my pics go to my main thread. Since I'm not actually getting to run the Sinmints yet, I'm not planning on really journaling in this thread. I'd love too have you swing by the main journal and see how things are going. There is recent pics of the harvest I just took down about 2 pages from the end.
> 
> As far as getting "freebies" I got them because I have been talking to SCS about testing for them. I've been growing for over 8 years, and have had an active web presence since 2008 with efficient journal keeping. When I first asked about testing for them he told me he literally gets 3-5 emails and phone calls a day asking to test for them. He said typically that people are just looking for "freebies". I showed him my journal which I've been keeping since 08 with pretty much all my grow info since then in it, and talked to him for a few days. I suppose he realized that I am serious about my plants, and not just some shmo wanting some beans( I'm not calling anyone in-particular a shmo).



https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewPromotions

SinMint promo is now live buddy. Go get em!


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2013)

If my wife will let me when she gets home I'm buying a pack. I would have rather had the reg beans, but fem are good too!


----------



## Turm (May 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> If my wife will let me when she gets home I'm buying a pack. I would have rather had the reg beans, but fem are good too!


I would be surprised if any of the companies claiming to have the mint pheno would be selling regular seeds yet, they wanna keep it to themselves for as long as possible it seems.


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2013)

So your saying the listing for the regs was prolly never in stock? Either way I'm fine with fems, ordering seeds right now will cost me buying this new oil rig I found the other day.


----------



## Turm (May 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So your saying the listing for the regs was prolly never in stock? Either way I'm fine with fems, ordering seeds right now will cost me buying this new oil rig I found the other day.


I have no doubt that they will eventually be available in reg beans, but I wouldn't hold my breath. JMO.


----------



## thetrickstergod (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone popped any of the sinmints yet?


----------



## no clue (Sep 25, 2013)

Got 5 fem sinmints going. 2 and a half weeks old and very healthy. Allready topped and upcanned once. Vigor is amazing


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 25, 2013)

All this thread and no bud shots or smoke reports.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

can i see the phenos that are blue power? i know i didnt read this shit for nothing...lol


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry guys, the last few months have been crazy and I honestly forgot about this thread. I have moved, built a new room, started a bunch of seeds and just been busy. That being said heres where I'm at. 

The 3 freebies I got at the cup sadly did not germ for me. I was able to purchase a pack of regular Sinmint Cookie seeds about 2 months ago, and have 5 of them growing now. They are only about 6 inchs tall atm, so not much to say about them. They are growing well, and I hope to learn more about them soon. I'll be topping them for a clone in the next week or so, and then sexing them. 

From what I've seen this thread http://homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?97-SinMint-s-6-planted-6-sprouted/page8 has the best germ to bud journal I've found. He just recently harvest his Sinmints and it looks beautiful.

I've never ran the bluepower, so I'm not certain about how it grows,smells,tastes,and such. I am growing 5 different bluepower crosses currently though. I'm hoping by the time I harvest all of them I should have a better idea what similarities and differences they have. As I learn more I'll try to keep this updated a bit better. 

I am enjoying some fresh powernap(bluepower x whitenightmare) oil for breakfast today . Just scraped it last and it tastes like lemon berry skittles.
Heres a pic of the buds before I extracted them.





Heres breakfast


----------



## calicat (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome back bro


----------



## no clue (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking dank and tasty there TC. I will post pics of my sinmints when they start flowering. They are super impressive so far


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! Very Dank, and tasty I've recommended the powernap to anyone that asks what to grow next.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a pack of 15 SinMint Regs going right now that I just cloned and am flipping next week. Very vigorous from the second they sprouted and are all doing great! Very hollow stems they sounded like cutting celery when I topped and cloned.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2013)

i was checking my sincity shit last night and was pretty surprised by the stem size. fucking thick as shit!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

I want Sin Mints,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm under the impression from talking to them ghost that the strong thick stem is a BP male feature.


----------



## no clue (Oct 5, 2013)

Pic of sinmint fems at about 3 and a half weeks.


----------



## no clue (Oct 5, 2013)

Just veg pics but I am excited about these plants.


----------



## no clue (Oct 5, 2013)

View attachment 2847751Just veg pics but I am excited about these plants. In the tent under a 1000w this week


----------



## no clue (Oct 6, 2013)

All 5 seem to be identical


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2013)

ns........


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice thanks for the veg pics! They look very nice, and hearty. 

I my Sinmints are all about to get topped either tonight or tomorrow so I'll take some pics for you guys.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2013)

Heres a little look at my mints from earlier tonight...they all got topped, and cloned this evening.






The beefy one in the far back of this pic is not a sinmint its a powernap mom. The front plant is the Sinmint.












I'm seeing some differences, but nothing huge yet.



​


----------



## no clue (Oct 12, 2013)

My five fem sinmints. Germed 9/9..started 12/12 10/10. Just good plants so far. Smell is getting strong Tallest is 16inches..the only one that seems different is only a foot tall and is back right . That one has much thicker stems than the others and a bit wider leaves


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 14, 2013)

any getting nice smells on the stems? i have a few burnt rubber smells and one thats like scallions lol mine are slvbk .


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not getting any stem smells that i can note. I rubbed em down the other day, but nothing special really. Just smelled like stems .


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 14, 2013)

lol ........


----------



## no clue (Oct 22, 2013)

Almost two weeks in 12/12. Really blg leaves with lots of 9 fingered ones. Cool looking plants I think. Pictured are the two different phenos I have. sm4 is the shorter dark leaved one with thick stems..(blue power?) the other one is taller..about 2 feet now. Not much stretch. I am growing these all organic with rain water. Smell was a heavy veg like smell which has kind of gone away. I expect stronger smells as they start to flower.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking very nice! I really like the node spacing on them, and it looks like both have nice sturdy stems. 

I believe the thick sturdy stem is something SCS attributes to the BP male they use. I hopeing in the next 2 months to have a good feel for the BP dom phenos. I have 5 different strains going that were all crossed with that male plant . I'm already seeing some strong similarities between the growth and structure of several different plants. I'm hoping I get one of each plant that all taste almost the same, which would lead me to believe that was the BP flavor coming through. 

Last week I put 2 Sinmints into flower, and yesterday I put 2 more in. They are all looking nice after being topped. The only one not in flower yet is the runt of the group. Its growing kinda slow but looks nice still so I'll just flower it in a few more weeks.


----------



## no clue (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks man. Mine didn't really jump into flowering like some others I have grown but they were only 30 days from seed when I flipped them. It usually takes me 5 or 6 weeks to get them topped and transplanted but these grew so fast I flipped early. Anyway they are all showing pistils now


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 23, 2013)

I just got out of the garden, and one of the girls I switched last week had about 5 balls tonight. I left it for another couple days to to be 100% certain, but I've seen enough males over the years I'm pretty confident . I tossed the runt into flower to take its place in the tray.


----------



## no clue (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope the runt turns into some kind of dank-monster for you. These rumblings of hermaphrodites are disturbing. I wish some of the folks that were growing these would tell what happened for better or worse. Some have and some just vanish with no info. I am nobody in the cannabis industry and never will be..just like to grow. I will post my results even if I kill them all with stupidity.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

I have seen no credible reports of hermies, specifically from the Sinmints. Mine was simply a male plant from regular seeds. So far none of the others have turn out male, and 2/5 are confirmed female! I do hope the runt turns out nice, I'm not sure why its so small still, but it is healthy so fingers crossed. 

I'm also a nobody, though I've been around these forums a few years, I'm just a little fish in a big pond. I would love to move more into the industry, and I'm hoping the testing I'm doing for SCS will help lead that way. I need to update my test thread as a matter of fact.


----------



## no clue (Oct 26, 2013)

I think your on the right road TC and I wish you the best of luck. I am relieved to hear your thoughts on the hermie issue. I also get that yours was just a male that hadn't shown everything yet. A few other people have cried hermie but I agree nothing solid yet. I tend not to believe these things until I see em with my own eyes and my sinmints are showing nothing but pistils. There is not much smell to them yet. I have them in a tent with 1000w and when it has been closed up for 24 hours and I open a zipper I get a fairly strong scent. it takes awhile to build up though. Maybe my oder control is working too well lol. They are starting to really go now.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice I'm really looking forward to seeing how they turn out for ya!


----------



## no clue (Oct 27, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't have bought these seeds if I hadn't read some of your posts about Sin City seeds . A peek in the tent tonight


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 27, 2013)

Those really are blowing up! Its funny I had never heard of Sin City until I went to the cup in Denver. They had a booth set up out there, and my buddy that was with me had read about them before. As it happened they were one of the only places I could get genetics while I was out there so I jumped in with both feet, and bought 4 different strains(most of which I havn't even germed). I can say now I'm very glad I did though, and its some of the dankest genetics I've ever ran!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Oct 30, 2013)

Almost through my whole pack of 15, so far there are 3 Females 3 Unknowns and 9 Males. One of the Females? Grew balls first so I pulled her into another room and 5 days later she is showing pistols so not really sure about that one but the other two females are looking great and are getting to be pretty frosty at day 16 of 12/12. I will take some pics tonight.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I'm at 2 males of 5, with 2 confirmed females, and one unknown still. That being said the second male was obvious last night, and I played with it for a minute, and rubbed the stems a bit. It has a definite mint smell to it, so I'm thinking about saving that male and trying to collect some pollen. If I get a mint female it seems like a cross would make sense. I was also considering crossing it with my Cindy99, and calling it Sindy-99.


----------



## no clue (Oct 30, 2013)

My feminized sinners tonight. 20th day of 12/12. Getting trichomes now


----------



## Redeye Bri (Oct 31, 2013)

no clue said:


> My feminized sinners tonight. 20th day of 12/12. View attachment 2877262Getting trichomes now


Those look freaking fabulous! Nice work.


----------



## no clue (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks man..these have been great fun to grow. I hope they will be equally fun to smoke.


----------



## no clue (Nov 5, 2013)

25 days of 12/12 for these fem sinners. The smell of these has intensified..one in particular is amazing..sweet chocolate mint maybe..I suck at describing things like smells but this smells fucking delicious


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 6, 2013)

My 4 SinMint Fems, 2 days after flip, major bending going on, got some lovely side nodes breaking through now, will get better pics tonight.


----------



## no clue (Nov 11, 2013)

Sinners at 32 days of 12/12.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh ya looking nice! Seems like they are bulking up a bit now. I'll get some pics of mine in the next couple days. They started forming flowers about a week and a half ago now. 

I will add that the second male I found which seemed to have a minty smell to the stem got crossed with my Cindy99 . It has been dropping pollen over the last couple days in an isolated area, and I used a Qtip to collect some and put it onto the Cindy, then the next day just for the fun of it, I took the Cindy out to the male and rubbed them together a little bit real gently. The Cindy is about 1-1.5 weeks into flower so we'll see what happens.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

Cant wait for that cookie goodness!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 12, 2013)

I ended up with 4 females out of a pack of 15, 2 of which hermied right away and I running again to make sure it was not me. The other 2 are looking good 
This one was around day 24 in this pic

This one is around day 14


They both look like they are going to be covered in trichomes 
Night shot of the first one a few days later

Fan leaf of the Male I am using to make F2's and maybe hit a couple of my keepers with pollen from him.


----------



## no clue (Nov 13, 2013)

I ended up with 4 females out of a pack of 15, 2 of which hermied right away..The last puppy I got hermied right away too​


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

Well the Sinmint cookies are fem and i have 4/4 fems. No hermies as of yet.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 15, 2013)

My last two Sinmints hermied at about 2-3 weeks. Pretty bummed they were looking amazing. I picked the balls off of the last two so we will see. So my tally so far out of a pack of 15 regs 11 Male and 4 Females all of which hermied. I will still be running them a second time to be sure but I have not had a hermie in a good while and they are the only ones in the room having problems. Sucks I really hate to leave a bad report the guys from Sin City are really nice people but this is my honest review. Second round of females is in the cloner and I will report my second run as well. I will no longer be using the male for any breeding either, ugh this was a rough one.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

Harsh mate very harsh. Hopefully I dont get the same result. I am seeing a fair bit f hermie reports but also a lot of finished ones with no problems. 

I'm checking daily for balls man. Daily.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 15, 2013)

Gotta watch those balls they come out of nowhere, right at the end too when your feeling lucky and start checking them every other day. DONT DO IT BRO, you will hate yourself or love yourself because you will have a room full of seeds. Check those babies daily even if you don't think its essential.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 15, 2013)

yea it happens with sum of there genetics just pick thru and keep the ones that dont!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 15, 2013)

Hermied Sinmint Female


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yea i had a 1 do it but the 3 that dident are fucking KILL but then again i have F1s and there more BP leaning with Cookie color.. ^Sorry to see you had a prob with them all i can say is clone them and try them one more time!


----------



## no clue (Nov 15, 2013)

My sinmints continue to please..35 days since flip. I have a few leaves that are twisted and a couple with spots..but these girls are smokin


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah I am definitely running them again all natural no training or topping, wanted to add that Sin City Seeds already offered to replace them (great customer service) from them seeing it on my Instagram and I did not ask for replacements. In all honesty I feel most herms are grower error so I am going to switch it up and try again, These things can happen and I can accept that, so for them to offer a free pack is nice of them but not necessary IMO. You win some you lose some with seeds. The finished buds I have seen from others look amazing so I hope this second run goes better.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 15, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Gotta watch those balls they come out of nowhere, right at the end too when your feeling lucky and start checking them every other day. DONT DO IT BRO, you will hate yourself or love yourself because you will have a room full of seeds. Check those babies daily even if you don't think its essential.


Yeah they appear overnight! I got them all so far I check them constantly.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 16, 2013)

Blazin Purps said:


> Yeah I am definitely running them again all natural no training or topping, wanted to add that Sin City Seeds already offered to replace them (great customer service) from them seeing it on my Instagram and I did not ask for replacements. In all honesty I feel most herms are grower error so I am going to switch it up and try again, These things can happen and I can accept that, so for them to offer a free pack is nice of them but not necessary IMO. You win some you lose some with seeds. The finished buds I have seen from others look amazing so I hope this second run goes better.


Top answer pal.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is My sinmint this is number 1 i have 3 phenos all are Beyond kill and i only had 1 herm but luckly mine are all F1's and took more of the GSC side of things!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2013)

I did find a set of balls on one Mint tonight  I plucked them, we'll see what happens now.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2013)

Good luck everyone!  , I am collecting GSC genetics now hahaha, I have the Phantom Cookies on the way, GSC cut, GSC x Snow Dream (my own cross) and some selfed GSC. Now gonna throw some phantom in the mix and maybe some sin mint. I just like all the variations.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 17, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Good luck everyone!  , I am collecting GSC genetics now hahaha, I have the Phantom Cookies on the way, GSC cut, GSC x Snow Dream (my own cross) and some selfed GSC. Now gonna throw some phantom in the mix and maybe some sin mint. I just like all the variations.


Right on. I have my own cross of La Confidential x GSC just a couple weeks into 12/12 now. Out of 5 seeds, 4 popped, and only 1 male. I'm just hoping to stay away from hermies, and also hoping for a higher yielding pheno with all the other great GSC characteristics. La Con growth pattern with GSC taste, smell, and potency would be great.

When I have the chance, I'm gonna reverse my Purple Alien OG and do a cookie cross with that too. Yummy.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2013)

I am hoping for the Blue Dream yield, Snow Cap frost and GSC stone... hahaha heres to HOPING


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 18, 2013)

HungryMan420 said:


> Here is My sinmint this is number 1 i have 3 phenos all are Beyond kill and i only had 1 herm but luckly mine are all F1's and took more of the GSC side of things!
> View attachment 2896626


Nice looks just like my #5, mine were all F1's too and I did notice at least 75% leaned towards the cookies side as well. Every single female I got looks like it would have been insane. I cant wait to run them again in a couple months when my room gets space again.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 20, 2013)

some tops, couple of weeks in..
View attachment 2901723View attachment 2901724View attachment 2901726


----------



## bluebubble (Nov 21, 2013)

cant wait to see some grows of this with out herms i just popped only 5 of them there regulars, in-case there herms will report back in like 3 months on them


----------



## no clue (Nov 21, 2013)

I see no sign of hermies on mine yet. 5 weeks 12/12 so far so good. Smell is strong..trich's are impressive.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2013)

Glad you havn't had any balls No clue, I've found some on 2 of my 3 now. I've plucked and went on my way for now. I just put 5 more of the Sinmints in to peat yesterday, and put the 3 clones of these current sinmints into flower. I'm not getting any mintyness off any of the 3 I have going at all, they all look ok, and are getting very frosty, but none have any kinda of stand out features. So I figrued I'd run another round and see how it goes. I'll also report that my breeding project is underway. I crossed the minty smelling male sinmint I got with my Cindy99 that was my favorite. I did this over a week ago now, and am very proud to report that I have several hundred seeds forming on the plant. So here in a few months "SIN-D99" will be born. I'm very excited about that as it is my first breeding project. Once I have beans I'm gonna start running some of them, and I intend to send some to Sin City Seeds if they want to work with them at all.


----------



## no clue (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah I'll have to look harder I guess. This is only my 5th or 6th grow so sharper more experienced eyes may see things I'm missing. Honestly I just have these five fems going and I only grow for me and my wife so I probably don't care as much as some. TC that cross sounds NICE..cindy 99 is on the list of strains I have to grow before I die. One of my five has a decidedly minty thing going on


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 22, 2013)

Update to my Sinmints I just found out I have broad mites (fuck me) just started noticing damage so I am sure that my Sinmints had them when they hermied. This plus topping them I am sure stressed them pretty bad so I would throw my results out on this one cause they were not given a fair chance from the get go. Reading the broad mite thread looks like its time for war. I am keeping cuttings of my mothers and trashing the rest. Devastating.


----------



## no clue (Nov 23, 2013)

I feel for ya. Best of luck in your mite war..kill 'em all.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 23, 2013)

Very harsh to read pal. 

Get those cuts grown up to be mums and get another round on!

Feel for you man.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks guys its a rough one and my first experience with mites, isolated the cuttings I wanted at a friends house for treatment while I deal with tossing everything here and treating my rooms. Took out my Veg and Grow room seemingly overnight though looking back this explains some random nute burn I thought I had a few weeks ago. I will definitely update when I get the Sinmints going again. sorry to jack the Sinmints thread but my results were tainted and felt I needed to add this


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 24, 2013)

The Sins are incredibly finicky as it is. 

Get back on the horse pal.

I've just thrown some more beans down too, getting next round on now 3 weeks in flip. Got cuts of all too so mother hunting!

Good luck man, sterilise the fuck out of your room and equip


----------



## no clue (Nov 25, 2013)

Still doing fine for me..pics of 6 weeks 12/12 or so. Smell is serious now. Complex sugar green coffee


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

no clue said:


> Still doing fine for me..pics of 6 weeks 12/12 or so. Smell is serious now. Complex sugar green coffeeView attachment 2907574View attachment 2907575



I'm a couple of weeks behind. I have certainly got 2 phenos, 2 super dark thinner leaves, 2 fatter broader leaves ones a lighter green.

Looking fucking sick by the way man. Im starting to get that sweeet as fuck aroma now, just finished week 3.


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 26, 2013)

no clue said:


> Still doing fine for me..pics of 6 weeks 12/12 or so. Smell is serious now. Complex sugar green coffeeView attachment 2907574View attachment 2907575


man these are so frosty.

whats up guys. i have 4 sinmint cookie seeds im bout to put in their cubes for germination today. the journey
begins. if i can get some similiar results of u guys ill be happy.


----------



## murdergrow (Nov 26, 2013)

just popped some of sin city's aliens jack'd up. was looking at picking up the sinmints when the depot gets the reg beans in stock.

noclue, looking real good so far. please keep us updated with more awesome pics!

think im gonna have to subscribe to this one..


----------



## no clue (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. The description of Aliens jack'd up is amazing. Pics would be awesome. It is Thundercats thread but I don't think he will mind


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

I have also popped some more Sin City gear. Blue Petrol. Think its a new one as I've not seen anywhere with them in stock yet.


----------



## no clue (Nov 26, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I have also popped some more Sin City gear. Blue Petrol. Think its a new one as I've not seen anywhere with them in stock yet.


Interesting..do you know the genetics?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2013)

Please post pics, and share your SCS gear guys. I started this thread as a second thought kinda thing just to seperate the Sinmints some from my main thread since its so long. I've been loving how many of you have been sharing your experiances with it all. 

I just got back into town from a weekend with the wife, and I swear they frosted up more in the 3 days I was gone. No more nanners on any of them yet, and the buds are forming nicely. I wouldn't say any of the phenos I have seem like they will yeild heavy, but they sure look like they will be dank. Heres a close up of the buds.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

no clue said:


> Interesting..do you know the genetics?


As far as I know, its Sin Citys Blue Power x Sin City Petroleum.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Please post pics, and share your SCS gear guys. I started this thread as a second thought kinda thing just to seperate the Sinmints some from my main thread since its so long. I've been loving how many of you have been sharing your experiances with it all.
> 
> I just got back into town from a weekend with the wife, and I swear they frosted up more in the 3 days I was gone. No more nanners on any of them yet, and the buds are forming nicely. I wouldn't say any of the phenos I have seem like they will yeild heavy, but they sure look like they will be dank. Heres a close up of the buds.


I know what you mean ala frosting up!

View attachment 2908302


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Petroleum is from PO in CA not from sin city!! im here i have all the LV cuts!


----------



## no clue (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I have 3 different phenos. Now these are fems so....anyway this one is thinner leavedmedium sized maybe 32 inch plant. 2nd is a short fat leafed beast only 22 inches tall 3rd isna lighter green plant that just reeks..stinky sweet


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 26, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I have also popped some more Sin City gear. Blue Petrol. Think its a new one as I've not seen anywhere with them in stock yet.


Damn I've been trying to find some of those forever where'd you pick them up?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 27, 2013)

BubbaGum said:


> Damn I've been trying to find some of those forever where'd you pick them up?


THCFarmer / THCBay.

They only put 5 packs up so a grabbed one!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 2, 2013)

Turns out I did not have broad mites I have never been so happy to be wrong, looked like I had them through my 60x so I scoped it with my 100x scope and no mites I definitely was just freaking out. I wont bother with the whole massive explanation of what happened in this thread but make a long story short I over watered trying to flush and fix a PH/ overfeeding problem and ended up causing fungus gnats to run wild (noob mistake problem fixed). Here is my Sinmint #2 around day 37 View attachment 2914896


----------



## no clue (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks great. Mine stink something fierce. 54 days 12/12


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 4, 2013)

i see allot of peeps SinMints lean twords that BP


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 4, 2013)

no clue said:


> Looks great. Mine stink something fierce. 54 days 12/12View attachment 2917518View attachment 2917520


Man, those look covered in sugar. Are they your frostiest yet?


----------



## no clue (Dec 5, 2013)

By far. I think credit goes to Sin City as I am doing nothing different then I have before. Here in the midwest, I get no chance to sample things like GSC so I hope these represent.


----------



## no clue (Dec 5, 2013)

HungryMan420 said:


> i see allot of peeps SinMints lean twords that BP


I really hope that's a good thing..


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 5, 2013)

Week 5, getting super frosty and white. Super hard hard nugs. 

All good thus far.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 5, 2013)

no clue said:


> By far. I think credit goes to Sin City as I am doing nothing different then I have before. Here in the midwest, I get no chance to sample things like GSC so I hope these represent.


I'm excited for you and hope to get similar results from their NightFire OG line that I have a couple seedlings of. Once again, nice job! Take a little cred on those frost monsters


----------



## no clue (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks man. The description of the Nightfire OGs sounds dank as fuck. 70% sativa sounds really interesting. Since SC warns about the smell on those best be ready


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2013)

Those girls look so nice Noclue. I feel ya on growing and smoking in the midwest, not much variety around, and even if someone says thy got something special it usually isn't. I think at this point I can say most of my SM smell more like the bp. I havn't actually grown out the bp, but with all the other bp crosses I'm running I believe I've gotten the smell and taste of it. My Sm girls have a few more weeks on them, but are frosting up really nice. I also put in 5 more Sinmint beans that are all a couple inchs tall and doing pretty well to try for some more phenos.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 5, 2013)

no clue said:


> Thanks man. The description of the Nightfire OGs sounds dank as fuck. 70% sativa sounds really interesting. Since SC warns about the smell on those best be ready


I just got a fan/filter setup that is way more than I need for my micro cab setup, but I figure it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 6, 2013)

2 of my sins are smelling incredibly sweet, not quite sure if its minty, but its deffo something different from the other two BP leaners which also seem to be stacking taller buds. 
The mint pheno is not a yielder from what I gather. Not arsed though. Its all for meeeeeeee.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2013)

Just checked last night, my girls are at 6 weeks of flower time (7 total 12/12 weeks). I think 1 might take 3 more weeks the others will prolly only be 2 more.


----------



## no clue (Dec 6, 2013)

One of my Sinmints has stayed much shorter than the other 4. Others are 36 to 42 inches tall. This one barely scrapes 24 inches and much broader leaves and somewhat purple. leafier by far


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 6, 2013)

No clue that is a almost a Pure BP pheno my dude!!!! I have found the small squat ones are BP leaners the stretchy ones are the GSC leaners for sure!! Very nice Pheno tho by the way!!!!!


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 6, 2013)

I have 2 stretchy tall lanky ones and two very short squat ones which have suuuper hard nugs and i mean hard.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 6, 2013)

the density will come from the BP as well the nugs on it gets HARD!!


----------



## no clue (Dec 6, 2013)

HungryMan420 said:


> No clue that is a almost a Pure BP pheno my dude!!!! I have found the small squat ones are BP leaners the stretchy ones are the GSC leaners for sure!! Very nice Pheno tho by the way!!!!!


 Appreciated. This plant about grew it self..it's not gonna get a chance to smoke itself though.


----------



## no clue (Dec 10, 2013)

Have any of you grown the Tangerine Power and if so how did they go?


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

My mate who educated me in all of this is running Sins new TP. Loves it, said its like nothing he's had tangerine wise. Said its like one of thise old chewy orange sweets if you used to have them, will be meeting up with him soon so will grab a bit and do a report!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2013)

I've got 2 Tangerine Powers flowering right now  same age as my Sinmints. They both have a strong tangerine citrus smell mixed just like welsh said with candy. They are very slightly different phenos, one is growing perfect the other is wanting a little more mag then I am running in my system. The one that wants more mag has just a slightly stronger smell, but seems to have slightly smaller buds. Both of them are SUPER frosty, perhaps even more so then the Sinmints. The smell has me very excited though, the stronger smelling one really reminds me of orange starburst.


----------



## no clue (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. Seems like I will have to run a few of these TangPowers. This gear is sweet. I have some interesting choices in my desk but Sin City has been so impressive..they almost demand space in my tent.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

My next lot are already popped, 6 Sin city Blue Petrol, 3 Firedog, 2 SinMint Fem, 2 DNA LA fem. 

Do love Sin Citys gear, top genetics.


----------



## no clue (Dec 10, 2013)

One of my Sinmints at day 60 of 12/12..


----------



## no clue (Dec 10, 2013)

View attachment 2924607Excellent growing conditions here as most places..colder than fuck and dry. Sinmints will be OK though


----------



## greenberg138 (Dec 10, 2013)

I got some powernap in week 5 right now!!! OMG that is some fire sincity seeds is the real deal. id say anything in the whitenightmare line is sure fire. I got 5 packs today in the mail im so stoked!! the rem. white nightmare. nightfire og. petroleum nightmare. and boss's sister. im goin to take some pics of the powernap next week if anybody wants to see them? honestly sin city has the dankest gear ive ever grown. ive tried green house, dna, reserve prevada(kandy kush and kosher are bomb), dutch passion(mazar is ok,strawberry cough sucked), devils harvest (shoreline is good). and a couple others but SIN CITY has the best genetics so far. I haven't tried them all but I want to try conaseur genetics, and gage green, and a couple others too that are problaby pretty good, but I just speak from experience.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2013)

Very lovely, that about to come down?


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 11, 2013)

60 days? Almost chop chop time man. 63/64 days is what I've seen the majority chop at.

Looking sick man.


----------



## no clue (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah looking close. 64 or 65 may do it


----------



## no clue (Dec 11, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Very lovely, that about to come down?


 I am trying to be patient..


----------



## raiderman (Dec 11, 2013)

no clue said:


> View attachment 2924582One of my Sinmints at day 60 of 12/12..


Looks very ns .def onmy to do list.keep us posted and thx.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 18, 2013)

View attachment 2932963View attachment 2932966


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Very pretty welsh! Is that a couple plants, the 4th shot looks just a little differnt in bud structure. I love the way alot of the SCS genetics get the crazy trichome rails down the leaf edges.

I took 2 of my 3 down last night  they were looking pretty well finished, and had mostly cloudy trichs. I took a couple pics, gotta uplaod them still. Very stinky buds, one was very fruity kinda berryish. The other had more of what i think is the bluepower smell. I also took down both tangerine powers.....all I can say is WOW. Not gonna be huge yields but that could be largely in part to how I topped them this time. The TP both smell sooo citrusy, one smells very much like orange starburst, I have the trim all fresh frozen form them both and I'll be making oil from it in the next day or so. Still have one more Sinmint flowering that is definitely a differnt pheno, and needs another couple weeks still.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 18, 2013)

I have 4 on the go, 2 are very short, super rock hard buds, think this is the BP pheno, real limey coffee berry smell coming from deep in the bud. They have some cloudy trichs and hairs are receding quick so I think these will go on flush a bit earlier than the other two
These..

View attachment 2933016

The taller structured ones are still very dense, have that real sweet mint spice to them, and are so covered its scary.
Previous post pics.
As you can see, these still have a bit to go.

All in all man, I'd run them again, but oly with a massive veg and a bit of tweaking on the feeds. 
Got Sin Citys Blue Petrol's started too. That really looks mega...


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 18, 2013)

^^^ Doood, that Blue Petrol is incredible! Frost to the max.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Those pics you just posted of the BP leaning one look just like the 2 plants I took down last night. I think your description of the smell is pretty good too, I can totally see those scents in it, and in what I consider the BP smell after running all these crosses the last 6 months. I'm sure that bluepetrol is gonna be killer for ya too. Honestly so far pretty much everything from SinCity I've grown has been killer. I've got 5 more Sinmint seedlings going right now to try to find a "minty" one we'll see. I've also got some nightmare OG, and Truepower OG that are just about big enough to clone and sex so some more SCS love on the way .


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 18, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> ^^^ Doood, that Blue Petrol is incredible! Frost to the max.


Have to admit, thats not my pic, SCS posted it on a thread I started on another Forum. Still it looks silly! If I find a good one, I have a true mother!



Thundercat said:


> Those pics you just posted of the BP leaning one look just like the 2 plants I took down last night. I think your description of the smell is pretty good too, I can totally see those scents in it, and in what I consider the BP smell after running all these crosses the last 6 months. I'm sure that bluepetrol is gonna be killer for ya too. Honestly so far pretty much everything from SinCity I've grown has been killer. I've got 5 more Sinmint seedlings going right now to try to find a "minty" one we'll see. I've also got some nightmare OG, and Truepower OG that are just about big enough to clone and sex so some more SCS love on the way .


Nice man, get some shnaps up of them? If possible. Sweet, glad you agree on the scents man, its just what smells and flavours I get on the deep sniff, that last bit of air you sniff in,at the very end, the smell changed completely. Great stuff. 
Must admit I popped last 2 SinMints with Blue Petrols.

Every grow I see of SCS gear is super frosty covered.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 18, 2013)

the thc % on those are staggering,ns pics.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Heres a few of the Sinmints.

















Sinmint oil material 






Heres a few of the tangerine power.

















And some Tangerine power oil material. SinCity seeds one I believe 3rd place at one of the oil cups this summer with some tangerine power shatter. It looked beautiful, and after growing these I can only imagine how amazing it prolly tasted. I hope I can pull something off close .







Hope you guys enjoy, and are having a great day.​


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 18, 2013)

raiderman said:


> the thc % on those are staggering,ns pics.


Cheers man, I'm an amateur really so its down to good genetics and a bit of know how, plus shit loads of reading and avoiding belling my mate for advice.

They are quite picky but the amount of frost is stupendous.

Got another pic or two tonight, might put up. Hmmm.

If you get the chance, run them!



Thundercat said:


> Heres a few of the Sinmints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice man, yeah the BP is deffo not a yielder I dont think, or maybe it needs a bigger veg, might find out with the cuts.

Looks damn tasty though pal, great job on that annd the TP looks spectacular, have you got that taffy sticky candy bar orangy smell?

Dam good trim too, cant wait for all my trim aswell. 

My minty pheno finally started swelling a little tonight.

I alright to send you a PM?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Sure feel free man. 

Both the TP smell strongly of citrus. One of them specifically smelled a bit stronger, and had more of a sweet orange startburst smell to it. That plant was also a little more finicy to, but turned out beautiful.


----------



## no clue (Dec 20, 2013)

We tried a tester of the Sinmint last night. WOW is all I have to say. Smooth kushy/minty smoke and the buzz was superb and lasted around 3 hours. Pleasant upbeat high. Dankness


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 20, 2013)

Finished my Sinmints, they still turned out pretty ridiculous despite the few random problems I had. The smell is insane, takes over the whole room when your crack the jar, Really sweet kushy smell on mine as well not much mint maybe it will come out in the cure. Running a little bho from the trim later tonight. Definitely running these again

Edit: First picture with flash second picture no flash


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2013)

Great to see and hear guys, glad they are turning out well for everyone!


----------



## no clue (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 21, 2013)

Way to go man!


----------



## ambedexteras (Dec 21, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> man these are so frosty.
> 
> whats up guys. i have 4 sinmint cookie seeds im bout to put in their cubes for germination today. the journey
> begins. if i can get some similiar results of u guys ill be happy.


none of my 4 sinmints popped  but i have a purple dream seedling looking
real healthy. blue dream x GDP  pretty excited about that


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2013)

no clue said:


> View attachment 2937160View attachment 2937162



Looks like a pretty nice harvest there!!


----------



## ambedexteras (Dec 22, 2013)

anyone have a surplus of Sinmint seeds and wanna wanna ship me a couple  for chhrsit sakke i wanna try sinmint lol


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2013)

I've only got a few left man and I'm still pheno hunting atm. It might be worth contacting SCS directly, they are pretty nice guys you might be able to get a pack from them.


----------



## no clue (Dec 22, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Looks like a pretty nice harvest there!!


Thanks man. Mine didn't branch much at all. I topped at 2 weeks or so and had four colas each on five plants under 1000w.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 23, 2013)

Im gonna be chopping this weekend or there abouts on the BP leaner, the cookies are going full 63days or longer if needs be, the two minty phenos are fattening out a lot! Going to be pleasantly srprised i think.

I have 2 more sinMint Fems down and will veg them and the Blue Petrols for around 6-8 weeks this time, get them a bit bigger before flipping.


----------



## Edgar9 (Dec 23, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I have 2 more sinMint Fems down and will veg them and the Blue Petrols for around 6-8 weeks this time, get them a bit bigger before flipping.


I know the strains like GSC and Blue power are quality not quantity but how much do you think you'll yield per plant going with the longer veg? Do you think you can get at least an ounce per plant? Some of the pics in this thread show plants that would be lucky to yield half an ounce dried. I'm thinking of ordering some of the sin city strains but I need at least an ounce per plant to justify the grow. For me it's too much time, money and commitment to yield under an ounce per plant. I currently get about 1.5 to 2 ounces dried per plant with my 400 watt setup using sannies strains.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 23, 2013)

SCS has some good gear that can pull those numbers, I just finished a Sin's OG that in my single cola SOG setup still pulled an oz. The SInmints are not likely to be the yielders of their lineup though.


----------



## Edgar9 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> SCS has some good gear that can pull those numbers, I just finished a Sin's OG that in my single cola SOG setup still pulled an oz. The SInmints are not likely to be the yielders of their lineup though.


That being said, in my 3x3 tent, where I would usually fit 3 big or 4 medium sized fully grown plants, with the sinmint strain I guess I could fit about 5 plants even with a long veg. I'll try at least.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 24, 2013)

Been mega busy with work and what not. 

Yeah The Blue Petrols are more of a yielder says the Guy at SCS I spoke to.

The Sins are known to be small yielders, best you really get is 2 or 3 oz. That why I want to try them with a massive veg.

Anyway, Merry Christmas all!

Heres a cookie still 2 weeks from chop


----------



## calicat (Dec 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> SCS has some good gear that can pull those numbers, I just finished a Sin's OG that in my single cola SOG setup still pulled an oz. The SInmints are not likely to be the yielders of their lineup though.


Did the blue power male dominate or complement the Jew gold bro? The sinmints is uber dank though prolly going to get that tested I am curious of the thc/cbd ratio.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 24, 2013)

I had a couple differnt phenos on the Sin's OG, I ran 8 plants, I wanna say I had 1-2 males I'd have to go back and read my records. Of the rest of the plants, I got 2 that I believe might be a nice mix of the KK and the BP. I've never smoked actual KK so I can't really know for sure. These 2 phenos both had a VERY strong flavor, and smell, and were just average yielders. The one that yielded real well was taller and had a really strong stem. It tasted good but didn't jump out like the other pheno had, however it yielded very well.


----------



## AltDog (Jan 6, 2014)

Blazin Purps said:


> View attachment 2895709
> Hermied Sinmint Female


Not to be a smart ass but those leaves are showing the plant is potassium deficient, while starting flowering...might have contributed to herm?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

Sin Mints done..


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice welsh very frosty man. I took my last Sinmint down a last week. Its drying up nicely and went into a jar yesterday. It doesn't smell minty at all, but I swear it does kinda smell like cookie dough unless its just in my head lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Nice welsh very frosty man. I took my last Sinmint down a last week. Its drying up nicely and went into a jar yesterday. It doesn't smell minty at all, but I swear it does kinda smell like cookie dough unless its just in my head lol.



Sweet man,

yeah these two frosty sins are something else, they are spicey and sweet at the same time, going to be mega after a week hanging then into jars, gave them a nice long flush too. 

Good times ahead bro. 

Got some cuts of these two frosty sins too to mother up whichever I like the most.


----------



## no clue (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll say they are frosty.. beautiful!!What great plants! How long are you guys flowering? I chopped at day 68 and am happy with that choice.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

no clue said:


> I'll say they are frosty.. beautiful!!What great plants! How long are you guys flowering? I chopped at day 68 and am happy with that choice.


They came down on 65, thats including 36 hours dark at end.

Cheers man, I'm a complete amateur really, still learning. Sick genetics.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2014)

I couldn't tell ya days to be honest guys. The first 2 I harvested around 8-8.5 weeks of actual flower time, this last one was about 9.5-10 I think. I'd have to go back to check for sure.


----------



## AltDog (Jan 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Sweet man,
> 
> yeah these two frosty sins are something else, they are spicey and sweet at the same time, going to be mega after a week hanging then into jars, gave them a nice long flush too.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, thank god someone who knows how to treat buds like that to get the flavor and potency right up there - 1 week dry and a good cure, yum. 

Fingers crossed I'll be where you are in about ~10 weeks I've got one with a decent short but wide structure been in veg about 4 weeks, just started developing female pre-flowers if I'm not mistaken. Seems like a slow but steady grower, very very healthy.

BTW nice trim, love those silver tipped edges too that looks amazing.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

Mine did not stretch half as much as I thought they would, although as said, a couple of weeks veg isnt enough. I topped some and LST'd another, both did aright really, just give it a long enough veg and youll be laughing.

Cant wait to get 2 more SinMint fem and some of the new Blue Petrol's under the MH, they currently under CFL.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jan 6, 2014)

AltDog said:


> Not to be a smart ass but those leaves are showing the plant is potassium deficient, while starting flowering...might have contributed to herm?


Yes I am sure it was a large contributing factor, I stated earlier in the thread that my results were tainted. I had a PH problem that while trying to fix led to over watering and then a fungus gnat infestation from the over watering. I would not even take my results into consideration if you are looking into this strain.


----------



## no clue (Jan 7, 2014)

My fem Sinmints are now dry and the smoke is surreal. I ended up with a little less than 12 oz for 5 plants under 1000w. Like WWizard said a longer veg time would help yield. I only vegged for 4 weeks. When we trimmed we found some male flowers but I guess they came late because there are no seeds. All the male shit was on the main stem at the node junctures..none in the buds. The taste and smell and look of this is sick. My wife says the taste is like little french candies or violet and bergamot and the buzz is a great combination of stoned and high


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah man, the dry room smells like warm sweet coco beans, mmmm, a few days before jarring up for me.

Will run again for sure, got 2 seeds already down and a couple of options for a mother from these. 

Great job NC


----------



## AltDog (Jan 7, 2014)

My two just finished their first night of 12/12, fingers crossed at least one is fem


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice pull no clue!


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone try power purps or rem? They both look like some pure dank?


----------



## no clue (Jan 9, 2014)

Not yet! You can get some really nice purple in the sinmints. The rem sounds really good and when I order I am getting some for sure if they're in stock


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 9, 2014)

Ya i would rather go the less mainstream root and choose some good ole purple kush over gsc lol. But rem sounds like its can be a stronger version of blue dream which i'm interested in.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2014)

The REM has stood out to me when looking through their genetics. I have some powernap running which is nice, the Sin's OG is very nice I got a couple phenos of that which were outstanding.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Im running the PurplePower, TruePowerOG, SinMint and BluePower


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll take some pics of my Sin later. Its so unreal now dry.

Cant wait till the SinMint and Blue Petrols are ready for giving up cuts.

Imagine the cross...


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 10, 2014)

HungryMan420 said:


> Im running the PurplePower, TruePowerOG, SinMint and BluePower


When you finish the purple power can you post pics(and possible a smoke report) cause there is no info on the web. I think I found one grow journal and the guy only grows one plant


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Here you go i have 3 diffrent phenos of the PurplePower this is 1 of them it dident turn purple but Smelled of PurpleKush the other phenos i have in veg and 1 in flower ill update you after the 2nd pheno is finished flowering as well as the other 2 Diffrent Phenos of SinMints i have


----------



## AltDog (Jan 14, 2014)

Do EEET Welsh!! Between these, my Goji OGs and my Tahoe I could barely give a hoot about the rest of my strains


----------



## Critcat (Jan 14, 2014)

Tall pheno Sinmint Fem




Short squat big leaf Blue Power dom looking sinmint fem.

Day 59


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking great man!


----------



## Critcat (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks @Thundercat

Here is a Tangerine Power at 60 days, thinking about bringing her down.


----------



## no clue (Jan 15, 2014)

Critcat said:


> Thanks @Thundercat
> 
> Here is a Tangerine Power at 60 days, thinking about bringing her down.
> View attachment 2962897


Great plants dude. I love the colors. I had both those phenos of sinmint. I just popped 3 Tangerine Powers


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice looking TP there too man. I had 2 diffferent TP phenos, and 2(female) Sinmints phenos so far. I've got 5 more sinmints in the veg room waiting for their spot in the flower tray. It looks like of those 5 there may be 3 phenos there, and I don't know about sex on them yet. There is one of the 5 that is different from the other 4 and from the other plants I've flowered already. I can tell just from the leave shape, and structure compared to the rest, so it should be interesting to see how it turns out I've still got my fingers crossed for a minty pheno.


----------



## bluebubble (Jan 25, 2014)

i had all herms and males on my sinmint regulars, i still have sour jefe to try, cookies seeds seems prone to herms my phantom cookie had a couple herms also


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

So many reports on hermi issues. makes me count my blessings I had no issues!


----------



## no clue (Jan 25, 2014)

Seems like I hear more about hermies with the regs than the fems. I think it might be where these plants show some male parts that gets em chucked as regs. Sinmint seems to show male flowers right at the internode juncture like preflowers. 3 of my 5 fems had these but I had no actual seeds in my grow. LIke there were a few male flowers but they were ineffective at pollenating.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

I saw a couple on one plant, picked em off as a precaution and saw no more, got a couple more sins from that batch about 10 inches tall now so we will see if these ones hermi.


----------



## Critcat (Jan 29, 2014)

Sinmint tall well yielding durban leaning in smell turned purple some on calaxes


Sinmint short stout non-yieling frost beast taken to 66-68 days.

My tall pheno threw nuts and dust but rest of room was unseeded so pollen was sterile or i got to it in time with h2o and picking em off dunking immediatly in water.(they didnt return) The balls i missed bout four clusters had 2 seeds that may be viable only right at in the cluster was effected.
Ill run the tall one again and see if the clone throws nuts?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 24, 2014)

Running my Sinmints again they are incredibly healthy as well as the other strains in the room and at day 16 each pheno threw around 10 nuts all located on lower part of the plant the top 3/4 of the plant is clean. Last time they only threw one round of nuts and that was it so fingers crossed it is the same this time. I ended up with one minty pheno out of my 4 females that I will probably keep because the smoke is amazing any other strain I would have tossed. First picture is my burnt rubber smelling pheno the second is the minty smelling pheno. I am running regs


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2014)

I finished up my last batch of Sinmints about a month ago. It went well, no more hermies that i remember. I had one plant that when it was finished tasted and smelled like sugar cookie dough which was neat. All around the Sinmints were a little picky but had some great smoke in the end. I may run them again some day, but have so much else going atm that I didn't keep any moms.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 24, 2014)

Subbed up on this thread...
I have started growing some Galactic Jack from Sin City Seeds.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice human, so far I've grow several of their strains and have been pretty impressed by most of them. I have the galactic jack going right now as well, just smoked some of the first harvest last night actually. Its a nice plant, frosty, good high, decent yield, nice funky taste and smell .


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

I got keeper mother, and pulling a few cuts a week off it. Super sick smoke man, the most sparkly shit I ever did see!

I also kept a cut of my no 2 SinMint, but have chucked that in the flower tent as keeper mum is doing her thing!
Here she is, in the round pot, cookie keeper no 2


----------



## DustyNugs (May 23, 2014)

My two Sinmint phenos are similar but one is much more lanky, hoping I've got something nice like Critcat's tall pheno. I did get one male which is a short, squat little bush. Keeping a cut of him around in case I want to do some F2's. 

First two pics are of Sinmint#3, which is one of my favorite plants in my garden. The last three are of Sinmint#1, my big and tall, rapid growth gal. The tall pheno went to the flowering tent tonight so I'll update when I can. Trying to be as sensitive as I can with these gals, I don't want to be plucking nuts.


----------



## no clue (May 23, 2014)

Nice. Big many fingered leaves and little branching seem to be common characteristics of Sinmint. For me topping improves yield but you have to do it early and right and with a sharp clean scissors. Great plant!


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 23, 2014)

SinMint Cookies #4 day 48





SinMint #3 Day 48





SinMint F2 around day 30


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

Lovely looking girls there fellas!


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 23, 2014)

My Platinum Delights just arrived. I'll be popping them once I clean out my veg tent. God I hope the Platinum cut doesn't throw nuts like the Forum cut!


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

I don't believe I got any hermies in my platinum delight batch I ran last year. I did get some good phenos. The one I have kept turns dark purple all the way into the buds, and is covered is some super dank resin. There is some really awesome flavors in the platinum delight phenos too. My favorite pheno(s) have all been the hybrids, not GSC or BP dom really just a nice mix.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 23, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I don't believe I got any hermies in my platinum delight batch I ran last year. I did get some good phenos. The one I have kept turns dark purple all the way into the buds, and is covered is some super dank resin. There is some really awesome flavors in the platinum delight phenos too. My favorite pheno(s) have all been the hybrids, not GSC or BP dom really just a nice mix.


Yeah your purple pheno is what sold me. It's kinds crazy cuz I feel like the purple herb is making a come back in med states. I know my friends in non med states want purple badly. Anyway, what was the flowering time range in the phenos you got?


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2014)

I had stuff between 8-10 weeks. My purple plant I pull right around 9. The thing I love about this purple is its deep into the buds. I've had a little purple on plants before but not like this one. It also seems to turn completely pretty much the last 1.5 weeks. The buds fatten up, and just start changing colors.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 23, 2014)

Okay I'll definitely be very observant during that time period. It's been awhile since I grew purple plants. I grew Sannie Killing Fields awhile ago and had a few totally purple phenos. Hopefully, my True Blueberry has some purple to match with a purple Platinum Delight. That would be interesting.


----------

